# start of new 2ww



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi

I will officially be on my 2nd 2ww from tomorrow as Im being 'basted' tonight  
Im feeling more postive about this one, think thats due to the acupuncture and also cutting out caffeine (Im now drinking decaf tea) 
I had 2 follicles this time..one on each side, 18mm and 10mm my lining measured 7.1 that was on cd8. Its now cd11 so hopefully the lining has got thicker and that 10mm follicle hopefully has reached at least 15mm to have a good chance 
Last month I had 5 follicles altogether, 4 on one side and 1 in the other so I think this time where my acupuncturist did some work on my ovaries its balanced it out for me cause out of the 5 last month only 1 was the right size..though I still think it was too big at 24.5mm?! The others only reached something like 12mm 10mm and 9mm.
Think I messed up with the cyclogest aswell, I was told by the nurse to take them for 14 days although there were an extra 3 days worth in there that I didnt take. Someone else who is under the same consultant as me was told to take them for 17 days? So I need to get this cleared up tonight when we go in.
Hopefully the little    are better today aswell as they wasnt fantastic last month..we put that down to the xmas period where he did have a good drink!! So hopefully they're starting to improve again!!   

Thanks for reading my mini essay!! lol 
Rachel


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

goodluck!!!!!!


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone 

I have just come online to post this as Im a bit confused and a bit upset.
Last night when having the insemination was a nightmare! I was there on the bed for an hour and a half! The consultant said that the opening to my cervix wasnt lined up so therefore he couldnt get to it. This didnt surprise me as I've had this trouble before at smear tests. He kept trying and he was asking me to push my stomach down which I did but still nothing. He used some kind of plastic looking implement and it hurt me, I was in agony.
He stopped and said for me to have a rest for half hour and to drink water to fill my bladder up in the hope that it would push down onto my uterus.
I was a bit upset and in a bit of a pain at the point, I drank a few cups of water and waited a while until he and the nurse came back.
This time he asked me to put my hands under my bottom to raise my hips up and he tilted the bed back so I was going into a legs up position. Still no joy..he was completely baffled by this. He tried with the plastic thing again and some metal rod looking thing and I nearly kicked him in the head I was crying and screaming like a big baby (I can take pain but this is the worst thing I have ever experienced) he then asked the nurse for a dilater. He eventually got the catheter in along with the sperm.
He showed me the thin metal rod thing and said that the neck of my womb is so small he had trouble getting that in to it!
I asked him what that was all about and he said I may have had a little infection, other than that I dont think he really knew why?
They were really lovely, and he couldnt apologise enough..I dont blame him as he was being gentle but he did have a bit of a battle on his hands!
I took 2 paracetamol and remained laying down for 20 mins or so. The nurse said that I would get a bit of spotting but that its nothing to worry about, its just where the cervix has been prodded and poked. I bled a lot, I went to the loo on the way out and there was a lot of blood there. I told another nurse and she said to see how it is when I get home. It had calmed down a bit when I got in but it was like a period.. not spotting and I was in agony where my womb was contracting back.
I went to bed and have got up feeling a bit crappy this morning. 
Has anyone experienced this sort of thing before or heard of anything like it? Because now Im wondering if this is why we have never fell pregnant..if my cervix dont always open up then obviously the sperm cant get in so that would explain a lot of things!
Im still feeling positive believe it or not that this one will work. IF it dont then I cant see me going through that again unless Im under heavy sedation!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The sperm are microscopic so would be able to get through a very small opening in your cervix.  Although I've never had IUI, I would imagine the speculum they use is very similar to that used when having a smear and also during ET with IVF.  This is used so the consutlant gets a good view of your cervix and "easy access" (for want of a better phrase  )  I assume they then insert a catheter through your cervix into your womb to flush in the sperm as close to your tubes as possible.....in a similar way that during ET with IVF they would flush in the embryos.

The catheter will be much wider than any sperm so although they may have had some difficulty inserting this through your cervix, I doubt very much that your cervix is so closed that sperm wouldn't be able to get through.

Obviously I'm not medically qualified but just my thoughts/ideas.

Wishing you loads of luck in your 2ww  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Minxy 

The consultant told me it was closed so Im assuming now that I had already ovulated as the cervix opens for a short while to let sperm in and then it closes.
He had to use various implements and a dilator to open the cervix..it was very very painful but he did manage to get it open and to inject the sperm (through the catheter)..but if we was trying naturally the sperm wouldnt have gotten in.
Im still positive that it will work as he did get the sperm in...eventually!   lol
Just gotta wait and see now  

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

I'm a little confused as I've always thought that basting was done prior to ovulation, not following, as the egg can only survive for 12-24 hours once released.

Did you have the HCG trigger injection to time ovulation as you'd usually ovulate around 36 hours after this.

Your cervix will be low, closed and hard when not ovulating and will be high, open and soft at your most fertile time and this happens right before ovulation.

If your cervix was closed it could be that this was before ovulation rather than after.

High oestrogen levels before ovulation cause your CM (cervical mucus) to be watery/lotiony and then thinner, clearer and stretchier at most fertile time...this high oestrogen also causes your cervix to rise, soften and open up to allow the sperm access.  Following ovulation, due to higher progesterone levels, your CM will become thicker and creamier which acts as a barrier to any further sperm...and your cervix will lower, harden and close.

As I say, it may be that your cervix was closed because it was a day or so before you ovulated.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi,

I had the hcg shot about 37 hours before the insemination which is why I think I already ovulated..so hopefully if I did already ovulate it wasnt too long before the basting! Theres always a chance that you can naturally ovulate anyway but last month on my second scan the biggest follicle was 24.5 and the nurse said that the follicles can release the egg from about 15mm onwards. This time on first scan the biggest follicle was 18mm so that could have even released before I even did the trigger shot. Its all really complicated and its all about the timing! 
Nothing surprises me with my body any more..its so unpredictable!! I also had a colposcopy about a year ago I think where I had a small hole in my cervix so there could well be scar tissue there. Its all guess work really just need to wait and do the test.


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck - I have had 4 IUI's and got pregnant on the 3rd (but had MC) - but my point is that you will bleed much more as you have had cervical problems in the past (hence the colposcopy) as I have too. It makes me bleed more after any treatments, and it made my cervix more prone to post-sex bleeding when I was pregnant too - so dont panic if this happens to you! I have a tricky little bugger of a cervix too - just out bad luck. DONT WORRY!! THE LITTLE SWIMMERS WENT IN AND THEY CANT GET BACK OUT!!! I have been told that it is absolutely fine to have the IUI after ovulation but even better if you can *cough* be doing it au naturel for a few days beforehand. I'm afraid we wentnet at it like rabbits just to cover our bases...!!
Kate


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

earthspirit77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the hcg shot about 37 hours before the insemination which is why I think I already ovulated..so hopefully if I did already ovulate it wasnt too long before the basting! Theres always a chance that you can naturally ovulate anyway but last month on my second scan the biggest follicle was 24.5 and the nurse said that the follicles can release the egg from about 15mm onwards. This time on first scan the biggest follicle was 18mm so that could have even released before I even did the trigger shot. Its all really complicated and its all about the timing!
> Nothing surprises me with my body any more..its so unpredictable!! I also had a colposcopy about a year ago I think where I had a small hole in my cervix so there could well be scar tissue there. Its all guess work really just need to wait and do the test.


You may have ovulated just before basting but then again, you may not have.......I've had lots of HCG trigger injections with IVF and even had one with natural FET despite me ovulating fine on my own but they wanted to exactly time embryo transfer. Although the HCG injections have always been 36 hours before I'm due to go in for EC (egg collection), I've sometimes actually got into the theatre a little later and haven't ovulated (which is a good thing in my case with up to 28 follicles !).

They would usually look for a follicle to be minimum of around 18mm before rupturing to ensure that the egg was mature for good fertilisation....if under 18mm or over about 26+mm then it may result in no or poor fertilisation as the egg may be too small/too immature or too old/too mature. If your follicles have been 24.5mm and 18mm then they sound a good size so hopefully nice healthy eggs, ripe for fertilisation.

You may well be right about scar tissue on your cervix but not having been through that I'm afraid I can't offer any advise.

I've not had IUI (wasn't an option as I have damaged sluggish tubes although have conceived 3 times naturally) but I've had 6mths of clomid (too boost ie release more eggs as I ovulate naturally, theory being more target practise for the sperm !) as well as just started today my 6th IVF cycle (4th fresh cycle but have also had 2 FETs) so I may not have complete experience of exactly what you're going through, I do have plenty of experience (unfortunately  ) of fertility treatment.

Wishing you lots of luck
Natasha


----------

